# Kole Tang - Pale & Spotty



## iheartreefs (Dec 28, 2007)

We've had our Kole Tang now for 2 months. This past week he started getting pale with "dirt" spots. His activity level is the same and he's eating normal. We're setting up a QT and will be transferring him there tonight.

Please let me know if you know what he has and what I should use to treat him.

Amm= 0 Nitrite =0 ph =8.2 Temp 78-80 salinity 1.022

Tank size - 55 gal
Community - stars and strip puffer, 3 chromis damsels, 2 yellow tail damsels, cinnamon clown
What type of substrate - crushed coral
How much live rock in the tank - 75lbs


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

what are you feeding?


----------

